# Enschi vd Mäusespitz SchH3 KKL1a TDI



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Enschi was without a doubt the best German Shepherd Dog that I have ever known. She was a rock solid house dog, sharing her bed and toys with  several cats during her years with Julie. She did not appreciate sharing her living space with other female dogs, but she tolerated them out and about in the community. She was wonderful with children and a true ambassador for the breed. And she was a real tiger on the schutzhund field, with the teeth to show for it, too!

Enschi came into my life when she needed rescue. Her owner had lost her home and needed to place her. The rescues in California were full, and no shelter would take a 10 year old dog. So, donations were taken up in the dog community in California and she was flown here to Idaho. She lived with us for almost three months before she was adopted by Julie. Julie works for a police department and Enschi had an open invitation to come out and work with the K9 handlers. Julie told me that the first time they walked out onto the training field and Enschi saw the guy in the bite suit that she became all focus and business. The creaky old SchH3 lady still had some tricks up her sleeve! And she never met a plop of goose poo that wasn't worth a real good roll! Or any amount of water that wasn't worth trying to swim or play in in...this dog was in absolute heaven when Julie set up a wading pool for her.

Enschi was an exceptional dog that touched people wherever she went. She was a well loved dog that will be missed.
Sheilah


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

Big hugs, she sounds like a wonderful, loving GSD. We are so lucky to have them touch our lives.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I just can't express how special this dog was, or how very much she will be missed by those who knew her. Below is a picture of her in her younger years.
Sheilah


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

A lovely, dignified lady now gracing the Bridge. My condolences to both you and Julie - Enschi will be sadly missed, but will be in a corner of your hearts always, and in your memory she will live on.
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thank you. I have followed her for awhile....


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Sounds like Enschi was an exceptional lady.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

sit said:


> I just can't express how special this dog was, or how very much she will be missed by those who knew her. Below is a picture of her in her younger years.
> Sheilah


Very elegant dog!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Enschi was simply a once in a lifetime dog, and I feel so honored to have been a part of her story.
Sheilah


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a lovely dog! It is wonderful that she found a loving retirement home at the age of 10. It is sad when they lose their homes as seniors.

Run free at the Bridge Enschi...


----------



## julesrules77 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Thank You*

Sheilah,

I wish I had found this site in June when I had to let Enschi go, it's so nice to see people that loved her like I did. Thank you so much for allowing me the amazing privilege of being Enschi's final guardian. She touched my life in so many ways and was such a joy to have around. I cried for days and days after I put her down and even just thinking of her all these months later brings tears to my eyes. I had never before met a dog as special as she was and I doubt I ever will. She was the reason I rushed home from work every day, the friend that cracked me up day and night, the reason I had a kiddie pool in my yard even though I don't have kids . Every single person that met her instantly fell in love with her, and even my cats miss her - my house is just not the same without her. Cheers to Janice for doing an amazing job training her, and cheers to you for all your hard work to make her final years the best they could be and for all the encouragement and advice you gave me. You and Enschi will forever be an amazing gift in my heart, and I hope I get to see her again someday. 

Julie


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

julesrules77 said:


> Sheilah,
> 
> I wish I had found this site in June when I had to let Enschi go, it's so nice to see people that loved her like I did. Thank you so much for allowing me the amazing privilege of being Enschi's final guardian. She touched my life in so many ways and was such a joy to have around. I cried for days and days after I put her down and even just thinking of her all these months later brings tears to my eyes. I had never before met a dog as special as she was and I doubt I ever will. She was the reason I rushed home from work every day, the friend that cracked me up day and night, the reason I had a kiddie pool in my yard even though I don't have kids . Every single person that met her instantly fell in love with her, and even my cats miss her - my house is just not the same without her. Cheers to Janice for doing an amazing job training her, and cheers to you for all your hard work to make her final years the best they could be and for all the encouragement and advice you gave me. You and Enschi will forever be an amazing gift in my heart, and I hope I get to see her again someday.
> 
> Julie


  :hug: 
I am so sorry. Thank GOD her final years on Earth were with you. She was so beautiful on the outside too!
Now to grab the Kleenex box. This post really got me boo-hooing. 
Eileen


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

sharing your sorrow...
:hug::hug:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

julesrules77 said:


> Sheilah,
> 
> I wish I had found this site in June when I had to let Enschi go, it's so nice to see people that loved her like I did. Thank you so much for allowing me the amazing privilege of being Enschi's final guardian. She touched my life in so many ways and was such a joy to have around. I cried for days and days after I put her down and even just thinking of her all these months later brings tears to my eyes. I had never before met a dog as special as she was and I doubt I ever will. She was the reason I rushed home from work every day, the friend that cracked me up day and night, the reason I had a kiddie pool in my yard even though I don't have kids . Every single person that met her instantly fell in love with her, and even my cats miss her - my house is just not the same without her. Cheers to Janice for doing an amazing job training her, and cheers to you for all your hard work to make her final years the best they could be and for all the encouragement and advice you gave me. You and Enschi will forever be an amazing gift in my heart, and I hope I get to see her again someday.
> 
> Julie


Julie, 
I just saw your post! I am so glad to see you here. Enschi really had a fan club, that is for sure.

If all adopters could be like you the world of rescue would be so darn easy! You gave Miss Enschi the home she so clearly deserved.
Sheilah


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't want to take this thread off topic, I just wanted to ask: TDI is "therapy dog international" right? She was both SchH3 _and_ TDI? What an exceptional lady! She might well change my opinion of considering SchH training...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

ahhh - Janice's Enschi !!!! So sorry for your loss....but she would be welcomed by Janice with open arms - so glad to hear again of her, even though sad - it is good to know she was loved and in a good home for her senior years and when she passed, she was so loved that she was mourned....

<HUGS>

Lee


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a dignified, graceful, absolutely beautiful face. i can see how extra special she was just by her picture.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of such a beautiful, talented lady... my heart goes out to all those that loved her.


----------

